# Why doesn't the Bianca e61 group have a drain valve?



## jakery (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello,

I noticed that my Bianca drain drips a little bit during brewing, after brewing, and sometimes before brewing from the cylinder below the basket and assumed that the drain valve gasket had become damaged. However, upon disassembly and to my surprise, I found that the Bianca doesn't have a drain valve. I confirmed this in the Bianca parts diagram which leaves me with two questions:



Why doesn't the Bianca have a drain valve?


Why would mine be leaking? The only valve gasket in the drain assembly is part 1000027 in the Lelit diagram which I recently replaced. The gasket on that part is in great shape.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Could have this wrong but....

It has a drain valve. When the lever is lowered the spring lets the plunger up and the group decompresses. Part 1000185.

On the standard diagram parts 16, 17, 18 are part of the pre-infusion chamber which is disabled in the bianca because of the paddle.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They removed the vent valve and used a spring of equal strength in the preinfusion chamber, effectively disableing preinfusion and then it vents from the prinfusion chamber when lowering the lever. This gives a slightly firmer lever action but works well to disable preinfusion.


----------



## jakery (Oct 26, 2020)

Got it! Thanks. Then I wonder why mine drips a little bit. Maybe that's normal?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends how much a bit is?


----------

